# [GUIDE] - Der ultimative Heldentatenguide (Allianz/Horde)



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

_*Der ultimative Heldentatenguide (Allianz/Horde)
Der Weg zum heldenhaften Streiter Azeroth*_
 ​ ​Eine Heldentat ist ein Erfolg, den Spieler nur schwer erreichen, wenn er nicht sogar unmöglich zu erreichen ist. Heldentaten sind eine Sammlung vergangene Ruhms in Azeroth, die allerdings keine Punkte einbringen.
 

 

 ​ ​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


**


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

*4. - Heldentaten die beide Fraktionen erreichen können:*

*4.1 - Allgemein:*

http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=4496 - *Weit über 9000!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aufgabe: *Verdient mehr als 9000 Erfolgspunkte.

*Ausführung:* Gibt's nicht viel zu erklären, sucht euch aus, wie ihr 9000 Erfolgspunkte erreicht.
 

**


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

-Platzhalter-


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

- Platzhalter für alles was es nicht mehr gibt -


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

- Platzhalter für alles was es nicht mehr gibt -


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

- Platzhalter für alles was es nicht mehr gibt -


----------



## Shaila (12. August 2010)

So, freigegeben, die nicht zu erreichenden Heldentaten folgen irgendwann noch.


----------



## Petersburg (12. August 2010)

Sticky?


----------



## Sezulad (12. August 2010)

Schön,detaillierter Heldentaten Guide.
Push #8 !

MfG Sezulad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kehrin (13. August 2010)

Danke für den schönen Guide (hab auch schon die ein oder andere Idee was ich machen werde^^). Push it to the Limit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Samaraner (13. August 2010)

Gute Idee, aber eines verstehe ich nicht ganz: Warum hast du für Horde und Allianz jeweils einen ganzen Guide geschrieben? Es gibt nur eine Heldentat die fraktionsspezifisch ist. Das könntest du ja am Anfang kurz erläutern, statt 2 mal dieselbe Liste zu posten. Außerdem solltest du Mimiron bei WotLK auflisten.


----------



## Kcrs (13. August 2010)

sehr schöner Guide

/push it


----------



## Shaila (13. August 2010)

Samaraner schrieb:


> Gute Idee, aber eines verstehe ich nicht ganz: Warum hast du für Horde und Allianz jeweils einen ganzen Guide geschrieben? Es gibt nur eine Heldentat die fraktionsspezifisch ist. Das könntest du ja am Anfang kurz erläutern, statt 2 mal dieselbe Liste zu posten. Außerdem solltest du Mimiron bei WotLK auflisten.



Nein sind 2- 4, aber wer weiss was in Zukunft noch so kommt, wollte es lieber so machen, den Punkt WOTLK gibt es nirgendswo.


----------



## Blablubs (14. August 2010)

Die Pets der verschiedenen Collectors Editionen sind noch verfügbar, Rechtschreibfehler ausmerzen wäre ganz vorteilhaft, aber sorry, so gut wie jede Heldentat doppelt auflisten, nur damit das Ganze fratkionsspezifisch ist bringt doch gar nichts, selbst wenn da in der Zukunft noch die ein oder andere dazukommt geht die so einfach in dem Wirrwarr unter, kommt mir so vor, als wolltest du nur, dass dein Guide größer und umfangreicher erscheint, als er wirklich ist. Übersichtlich ist das auf jeden Fall nicht.


----------



## Chrisjee (14. August 2010)

Da hat sich einer mühe gegeben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


/sticky


----------



## Ultimo01 (14. August 2010)

Also den Netherwelpen und den Frostwelpen Kriegt man auf jedenfall noch!
Den Frostwelpen kann man auch aktiviren wenn man sich die normale wotlk gekauft hatt und dann die CE.

Netherwelpen, sagt der gm geht auchnoch nachträglich!

EDIT:
Am Rande Des Wahnsinns, ist so Krass ... so dermaßen Krass Schwer! Das ist kein Scherz! Ich kenn leute die machen da schon 5 Monate dran rum. Dagegen ist 25ericc HM n Pups!


----------



## Blablubs (14. August 2010)

Ultimo01 schrieb:


> Also den Netherwelpen und den Frostwelpen Kriegt man auf jedenfall noch!
> Den Frostwelpen kann man auch aktiviren wenn man sich die normale wotlk gekauft hatt und dann die CE.
> 
> Netherwelpen, sagt der gm geht auchnoch nachträglich!
> ...



Und wenn man jetzt deinen Arsenallink sehen würde hätte könnte man sicherlich auch deine glorreichen Kills von Lord Markgar und Gunship im "Hardmode" bestaunen.


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Und wenn man jetzt deinen Arsenallink sehen würde hätte könnte man sicherlich auch deine glorreichen Kills von Lord Markgar und Gunship im "Hardmode" bestaunen.



Was soll der Kommentar? Und was hat er mit dem Thema zu tun ?


----------



## Blablubs (14. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Was soll der Kommentar? Und was hat er mit dem Thema zu tun ?



Hab mit dem Offtopic nicht angefangen, von daher gebe ich das einfach mal weiter:
Was soll der Kommentar? Und was hat er mit dem Thema zu tun ?


----------



## Shaila (14. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Hab mit dem Offtopic nicht angefangen, von daher gebe ich das einfach mal weiter:
> Was soll der Kommentar? Und was hat er mit dem Thema zu tun ?



Klar hast du das, er hat was ganz normales über eine Heldentat gesagt, bitte keine weiteren Provokationen in meinem Thread, danke.


----------



## Blablubs (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Klar hast du das, er hat was ganz normales über eine Heldentat gesagt, bitte keine weiteren Provokationen in meinem Thread, danke.



Nein, ein Vergleich zwischen Heldentaten und Bossencountern hat nicht viel mit dem eigentlichen Topic eines Heldentatenguides zu tun, und wenn doch, dann musst du auch erlauben, dass man darauf antwortet, ansonsten kannst du ja einen Mod bitten das Ganze hier zu schließen, aber so lang der Thread offen ist, darf und muss hier auch diskutiert werden..


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Nein, ein Vergleich zwischen Heldentaten und Bossencountern hat nicht viel mit dem eigentlichen Topic eines Heldentatenguides zu tun, und wenn doch, dann musst du auch erlauben, dass man darauf antwortet, ansonsten kannst du ja einen Mod bitten das Ganze hier zu schließen, aber so lang der Thread offen ist, darf und muss hier auch diskutiert werden..



1. Bei einem Guide - Thread sind Diskussionen keine verpflichtende Grundlage, Guides sind in erster Linie zum lesen da und sollen den Leuten Hilfestellungen bieten. Diskussionen können über die Inhalte des Guides geführt werden.
2. Ich werde sicherlich keinen Mod beten meinen Thread zu schließen, den ich hier mühevoll aufgesetzt und gestaltet habe, nur weil in deinen Augen, jemand etwas falsches geschrieben hat, was aber nicht der Fall ist.
3. Ultimo hat seine Meinung niedergeschrieben, die lautet, dass die Heldentat der Wahnsinnige in seinen Augen schwerer ist als 25er Hardmodes Arthas oder was auch immer. Ob das stimmt, muss ja jeder für sich selbst wissen. Ich stimme ihm jedenfalls zu, dass "The Insane" der mit Abstand schwerste Erfolg im Spiel ist. Aber das kann man eigentlich nicht festlegen, da für jeden woanders die Schwierigkeiten liegen.


----------



## Blablubs (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> 2. Ich werde sicherlich keinen Mod beten meinen Thread zu schließen, den ich hier mühevoll aufgesetzt und gestaltet habe, nur weil in deinen Augen, jemand etwas falsches geschrieben hat, was aber nicht der Fall ist.



Und schon hat man zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen, über die man diskutieren kann. Wieso soll man dann darauf nicht eingehen? Weil du das nicht so möchtest? Sorry, aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Und schon hat man zwei unterschiedliche Meinungen, über die man diskutieren kann. Wieso soll man dann darauf nicht eingehen? Weil du das nicht so möchtest? Sorry, aber das Leben ist kein Wunschkonzert.



Man kann ja darauf eingehen, aber nicht mit einer dümmlichen Provokation und indem man den Leuten ein "Off -Topic" an den Kopf wirft, weil es nicht Off - Topic war.


----------



## Blablubs (15. August 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man kann ja darauf eingehen, aber nicht mit einer dümmlichen Provokation und indem man den Leuten ein "Off -Topic" an den Kopf wirft, weil es nicht Off - Topic war.



Das "Offtopic" kam ja erst als du dich zu Wort gemeldet hast. Wenn es dir wirklich um das Produzieren von Offtopic per se ginge hättest du schon lange aufgehört zu posten, dir gehts nur darum, dass ich seine Meinung anzweifele, die auch gleichzeitig deine ist. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, dass das Abtun einer Provokation als "dümmlich" ebenfalls eine Provokation und somit noch viel dümmer ist? Da du jetzt in deinem eigenen Thread anfängt zu provozieren wirst du das wohl auch kaum jemand anderem verbieten können..


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Blablubs schrieb:


> Das "Offtopic" kam ja erst als du dich zu Wort gemeldet hast. Wenn es dir wirklich um das Produzieren von Offtopic per se ginge hättest du schon lange aufgehört zu posten, dir gehts nur darum, dass ich seine Meinung anzweifele, die auch gleichzeitig deine ist. Ist dir eigentlich bewusst, dass das Abtun einer Provokation als "dümmlich" ebenfalls eine Provokation und somit noch viel dümmer ist? Da du jetzt in deinem eigenen Thread anfängt zu provozieren wirst du das wohl auch kaum jemand anderem verbieten können..



Das wird mir langsam zu blöd. Du hast ihn provoziert, er solle doch seine Hardmodes vorweißen, weil dass ja in deinen Augen so viel schwerer ist. Sowas kann ich einfach nicht leiden. Angenehme Nacht noch.


----------



## Uriel Enhancershaman (15. August 2010)

Unbesiegbar - droppt zZ zu 100% beim Lichking heroisch in der 25 Spieler Version. Die Droppchance soll mit Cata auf ein paar Prozent verringert werden.
Paladin/Hexemeisterquest - Früher musste man eigens dafür angelegte Questreihen durchmachen um eines der Epischen Klassenreitiere zu bekommen. Diese gibts mittlerweile beim Lehrer, die Quest sollte aber immer noch verfügbar sein. Ob man die Heldentat noch kriegt wenn ma das Mount bereits vom Lehrer gekauft hat, weiß ich nicht.

Als kleine Ergänzung zu den Sachen die dir nicht bekannt waren. Ansonsten gute Arbeit.


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

**UPDATE - 15.08.2010 - 09:58 Uhr*

Guide nun etwas schnittiger und übersichtlicher gestaltet. Bitte erneut um Feedback, ob es so besser aussieht.


----------



## Shaila (15. August 2010)

Uriel schrieb:


> Unbesiegbar - droppt zZ zu 100% beim Lichking heroisch in der 25 Spieler Version. Die Droppchance soll mit Cata auf ein paar Prozent verringert werden.
> Paladin/Hexemeisterquest - Früher musste man eigens dafür angelegte Questreihen durchmachen um eines der Epischen Klassenreitiere zu bekommen. Diese gibts mittlerweile beim Lehrer, die Quest sollte aber immer noch verfügbar sein. Ob man die Heldentat noch kriegt wenn ma das Mount bereits vom Lehrer gekauft hat, weiß ich nicht.
> 
> Als kleine Ergänzung zu den Sachen die dir nicht bekannt waren. Ansonsten gute Arbeit.



Danke für den Hinweiß!


----------



## Plaigor (29. August 2010)

Meneleus ich liebe deine guides und dieser ist wiedermal super allerdings hast du anzu und den dazugehörigen Rabenfürsten im Guiode doppelt sonst wieder mal einfach genial


----------



## Shaila (29. August 2010)

Meneleus ich liebe deine guides und dieser ist wiedermal super allerdings hast du anzu und den dazugehörigen Rabenfürsten im Guiode doppelt sonst wieder mal einfach genial


Danke dir, ich werde bei Gelegenheit drüber schauen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Quizmaster at Work (29. August 2010)

Meneleus01: Ich liebe dich <3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Nein, im Ernst, der Guide ist ultra nice gemacht.


----------



## Sezulad (1. September 2010)

Mir fehlt fast nurnoch "Over Ninethousand" dann habe ich so gut wie alles.


----------



## Deathloc (9. September 2010)

Hi,
schöne Übersicht. Allerdings würde ich "Emblematisch" in den vierten Bereich verschieben, da beide Fraktionen die Heldentat erreichen können. Aber dies geht eigentlich auch aus deiner Übersicht hervor. Ansonsten super Sache! ^.~

MfG,
Deathloc


----------



## Shaila (9. September 2010)

Deathloc schrieb:


> Hi,
> schöne Übersicht. Allerdings würde ich "Emblematisch" in den vierten Bereich verschieben, da beide Fraktionen die Heldentat erreichen können. Aber dies geht eigentlich auch aus deiner Übersicht hervor. Ansonsten super Sache! ^.~
> 
> MfG,
> Deathloc



Nein, guck mal nach, gibt für beide Fraktionen eine eigene Heldentat, klingt komisch, ist aber so, hat mich auch gewundert.


----------



## Anglus (9. September 2010)

Super Guide aber da fehlen doch noch welche oder.Vor 3 Monaten gabs doch einen Spieler der alle Erfolge geschafft hatte und der hatte 42 Heldentaten.


----------



## Shaila (9. September 2010)

Anglus schrieb:


> Super Guide aber da fehlen doch noch welche oder.Vor 3 Monaten gabs doch einen Spieler der alle Erfolge geschafft hatte und der hatte 42 Heldentaten.



Hier stehen alle die man momentan noch erreichen kann im Spiel, zum X-TEN Mal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaila (24. September 2010)

Guide aktualisiert.


----------



## Kavu (29. September 2010)

entweder habe ich es übersehen, habe aber eigentlich jede heldentat gelesen, hast das Hexer Mount vergessen.

bei dem baron totenschwur mount fehlerhafte beschreibung, der 45 min timer gehört zu einer quests aus Classic nicht zum mount... das mount kann man auch 3 std nachdem man die ini betreten hat bekommen.


----------



## Trôublex (7. Oktober 2010)

/push
and vote 4 sticky
guter,übersichtlicher guide - good work


----------



## Raveless (15. Oktober 2010)

Anmerkung zur Classic Questreihe zum Warlock-Epic-Mount:
Man kann auch wenn man das Mount bereits beim Lehrer gelernt hat die Heldentat nach Abschluss der Quest noch erlangen.
Die Questreihe lohnt sich auf jeden Fall, schöne Questreihe!


----------



## Takius (21. Oktober 2010)

> Sobald man den "Spießrutenlauf" beginnt, bleiben einem 45 Minuten Zeit, um zum Endboss zu gelangen um somit eine Chance auf das Reittier zu erhalten.


Afaik ist der 45Minutentimer für die Rettung der Dame gedacht, der Boss steht auch später noch da. Müsste die T0,5-Questline sein, ergo kann man auch zwischendrin afk gehen und den Timer verstreichen lassen.
Wenn ich mich ganz irre- einfach ignorieren, ist schon n paar Jahre her ;')
Ansonsten- Hinweis mit s, Verlängerung 'auf etwas hinweisen'. Generell mal bitte Endungen, Artikel, 'dass und das' und die Typo generell überprüfen, da sind so viele kleine Sachen drin, die dem Guide irgendwie nicht gut tun.


----------



## Nexus.X (25. Oktober 2010)

Die Rabenfürst Heldentat sollte aktualisiert werden, dank 4.0.1!

Ansonsten nett zusammengefasst.


----------



## saheri (27. Oktober 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> *Burning Crusade:*
> 
> http://wowdata.buffed.de/?a=426 - *Kriegsgleven von Azzinoth
> 
> ...



*Verbesserung:* Nein es reicht nicht nur eine Gleve für die Heldentat sondern man muss beide besitzen. Die Mainhand sowie die Offhand


----------



## 19Chico73 (28. Oktober 2010)

Hab neulich einen auf unserem Realm gesehen der die AQ40 Reihe gemacht hatt und bei Abschluß die Heldentat Onyxia Stufe 60 bekommen hatt .

Fragt mich nich wieso, aber das is wirklich so, er hatte vor dem ONy Patch sie nicht gelegt und nun daurch diese Heldentat bekommen.
Vieleicht liegt es daran das man Ony wegen dem Buchband für Drachisch für Dummies legen muß.


----------



## Shaila (5. November 2010)

19Chico73 schrieb:


> Hab neulich einen auf unserem Realm gesehen der die AQ40 Reihe gemacht hatt und bei Abschluß die Heldentat Onyxia Stufe 60 bekommen hatt .
> 
> Fragt mich nich wieso, aber das is wirklich so, er hatte vor dem ONy Patch sie nicht gelegt und nun daurch diese Heldentat bekommen.
> Vieleicht liegt es daran das man Ony wegen dem Buchband für Drachisch für Dummies legen muß.



Jup, dabei handelt es sich um einen Bug.


----------



## Shaila (17. Februar 2016)

Überarbeitet, muss mal schauen was für neue Heldentaten mittlerweile dazugekommen sind. Habe einige entfernt, die nicht mehr erhältlich sind.


----------

